# Inspired by LittleNibbles93



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Ever since LittleNibbles93 posted this cute craft idea last summer I've been wanting to try it out. After all this time I've finally gotten around to it. So here it is!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

That is super adorable! What is the betta made out of?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is very cute! I would have never thought of that. What size is it. Take a picture to compare it.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's made out of Fimo clay and it's in a baby food jar which is just about a inch and a half across.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Aww! I'm definitely going to try this...it'd be a perfect gift for my friend who wants a betta but can't have one due to constantly switching houses (divorced parents).


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

You should! It's really easy and I'm sure your friend will love it


----------

